# Sturgeon?



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I was reading an article in 'Roll Call' (hill trade paper) today about the annual Congressional Casting Call, where members of Congress all go fishing down at fletcher's with reps. from the sportsmen's caucus. Anyway, there is a picture w/ the article of two guys handling and atlantic sturgeon.

Where did that come from? Are they plentiful in the Potomac? I want one!


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

They are by no means "plentiful" in the Bay...But they are there...

There was a decent one caught by a troller in the Midbay last year...


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Otter*

If You Go Down To The Wharf On Water Street And Ask Some Of The Locals There Have Been Alot Of Reports And Siteting Of These Creatures Of The Freshwaters All Up And Down The The Potomac Rivers


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*how do they taste on a bun w/ tarter sauce?*

  

speaking of the wharf - I went down there for lunch the other day and got a 'whiting sandwich' for like 6 bucks....wow they must have given me a pound of fried whiting and a load of fries  _highly _ recommended.

they've always got those huge piles of cooked crab though....who's buying all that?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Otter*

Go To Capt.whites And Get 2 Dozen Stuff Crab On The Half Shell And The You Can Top Me :d


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well*

That is a sturgeon for sure and they are occasionally seen in the potomac. They used to be plentiful in the Chesapeake but were overfished and now I am almost 99.9% sure that it is illegal to fish for them, let alone eat one. But have to look that up for sure. Maybe someone knows more.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Saw an Outdoor Life Network's (OLN) show called Hunt For Big Fish, and this guy was trying to catch a 80lb sturgeon on a light rod on a 10lb test. It was very interesting.

He was fishing in Ural River Delta, Caspian Sea in Kazakstan.

http://www.huntforbigfish.com/


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep it is definitely illegal to possess or even attempt to possess(i.e. "fish for") the Atlantic Sturgeon. They have become very rare and are protected very heavily by all states in which they can be found. I don't know what those fellas are doing with that one in the picture but I hope it was released. The guys in the picture look as if they may be from a fisheries commission, so I'm guessing maybe that was a captive breeder they were releasing into the wild, at least I hope its something like that and not just two idiots stressing out a highly endangered fish!?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> Saw an Outdoor Life Network's (OLN) show called Hunt For Big Fish, and this guy was trying to catch a 80lb sturgeon on a light rod on a 10lb test. It was very interesting.


Cool pics, man that guy's gotten into some seriously big weird fish.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*That*

Boy Is Very Big For 10lb Test I Wish Him All The Luck In The World


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Atlantic Sturgeon...Yes, I am sure this is a closed fishery in pretty much all eastern us seaboard states as its an endangered species. I remember when i used to live in northern cali swimming in the sacramento river as a teenager and seeing a big 6' shovelnose sturgeon swim right under me!


----------



## DaHoSturgeon (Nov 28, 2006)

*That is quite a show...*

I checked out the list of shows and on episode #9 he is playing with one of the Idaho local Sturgeon. Big fish... Looks like a 10 to 12 footer...

I didn't see anything about the 80 lb fish on 10 lb line though. It did show him catching sail fish on 6lb, 4lb and 2lb line though, which is totally amazing.

I guess if you have the time and line in open water, you can catch about anything, sooner or later...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

damn this is an old thread


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

no kidding, I didn't remember writing it when I saw it in the new posts... how's it goin Mike?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I believe the tank at BPS has an Atlantic Sturgeon in it if ya'all wanna see one in person.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Oldtimers told me yrs ago they caught sturgeon back in the 50 and 60's on the Potomac ...Yeah I believe there still there


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

There are some big stripers in that tank at BPS. Makes you just want to bait your hook right then and there.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

uh...huh....

You got that right. When we go my daughter always ask why we can't fish right here


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

So that's why the manager always asks me to leave whenever I start cutting up bunker in front of the tank. I thought that it was kinda rude but now it all makes sense.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> So that's why the manager always asks me to leave whenever I start cutting up bunker in front of the tank. I thought that it was kinda rude but now it all makes sense.


I know we are all just kidding around but man that would be some kind of funny to see someone come in , setup a rod or two, and then start chopping up bunker heads ROTFL

that would make my year


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/sturgeon.html


----------



## photocat (May 29, 2006)

Possession of a sturgeon in MD (and DC) is strictly prohibited... If you catch one, IMMEDIATELY release it as gently as possible... DNR catches you having one, at all (and they didn't see you just immediately catch it) you will get fined BIG TIME... 

That being said they are in the potomac and Chessie, they are ellusive little buggers... I keep wanting to catch one and hoping everytime i bring in a fish on a line set for cats that its one (on the potomac). 

And i believe that fish was more then 80 lbs... If i recall from watching that show... he estimated that fish at over 120 lbs... well over the current record... And he was fishing out of a boat using IGFA sanctions to catch it... Went in after it to land that sucker... And that was by far not the largest of them around.... One heck of a fish though... I'd love to catch one that big heck 1/10th of that size would make me happy


And @ BPS there is a sturgeon in there... There is also the 65.5 lb Potomac River record blue cat as well... they had a 40+lber in there but i think they moved his butt out and transported him to another store's tank...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Fishing for them I believe is illegal. There are a few here and there in this area. Used to be plentiful, as other places, but man decimated them. 

They will bounce back but it will take a very long time because they're such a long lived creature and the females don't reach sexual maturity until between 20-30 years.


----------

